# Persilschein  für  Katja Günther



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

>> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2091943_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html

>> law blog Archiv  Weiße Weste für Katja Günther


----------



## dvill (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

GG - Einzelnorm


> Art 20
> 
> (1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
> (2) Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.


Die genannte Entscheidung ist ein Armutszeugnis für die beteiligten Organe der Rechtspflege.

Es muss jedem klar sein, dass die ausufernden "Geschäfte" der Einschüchterungsfallen-Mafia eine gesellschaftliche Fehlentwicklung aufzeigen.

Dem Souverän, der in einem Sozialstaat zuerst in den sozial schwachen Mitgliedern zu sehen ist, entgegenzuhalten, er müsse das Treiben von konspirativ organisierten Banden hinter Postfachverschleierung und festungsgleichen Wohnpalästen eben aushalten, halte ich für zynisch.


> Allerdings könne Opfern von Abofallen im Internet „ohne weiteres zugemutet werden“, sich einer möglichen zivilgerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung zu stellen.


Betroffene sind Kinder, Jugendliche sowie sozial schwache Mitbürger, die im Umgang mit Rechtsfragen über wenig Erfahrung verfügen. Diesen treibt das Mahndrohtheater die blanke Angst ein.

Die seelische Grausamkeit gegen diese Mitbürger ist das Schlimmste.

Die Drahtzieher wissen das und handeln im vollen Bewusstsein über diese Umstände.

Glücklicherweise gibt es auch Organe der Rechtspflege, die wenigstens im Rahmen des Möglichen dem Souverän dienen wollen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...sso-anwaeltin-muss-schadensersatz-zahlen.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



			
				StA München schrieb:
			
		

> Das wecke zwar bei manchen Menschen die Angst vor strafrechtlichen Folgen, wenn man nicht zahle. Den schwarzen Peter schiebt die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings auch hier den Opfern zu: „Es ist jedem Bürger zuzumuten, einem solchen „Druck“ standzuhalten“.


Diese Aussage ist eine Schande(*). Und am schlimmsten ist: Diese Schande hat System:


			
				GStA Celle schrieb:
			
		

> "Es mag richtig sein, dass es für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit des Betruges keine Rolle spielt, ob der Getäuschte bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Tauschung hätte erkennen können. Richtig ist aber auch, dass es nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts ist, sorglose Menschen von den Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen freizustellen" (...). Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts den Mitbürger vor einer grober Sorgfaltspflichtverletzung zu schützen."


Von der Arroganz einer Staatsanwaltschaft - Augsblog - Augsburger Allgemeine Community

Was diese Robenträger treiben, ist ein gefährliches Spiel: Sie untergraben das Vertrauen in den Staat. Eine derartige Erosion des Vertrauens kann schlimme Folgen haben - dann wird es wieder keiner gewesen sein wollen.

Wehret den Anfängen. Das als Auftrag an die kritische Öffentlichkeit und an die Medien. Ein Land, in dem man Hartz4-Empfänger in die Enge treibt und solche Leute nicht in die Grenzen weist, ist undemokratisch, ist asozial. Solche Persilscheine sind Blankoschecks für Moralzerrüttungsrechtfertigung.


(*): Schande...
Bedeutungen:

    [1] eine Sache, die jemandem in seinem Ansehen stark schadet (Arroganz der StA schadet dem Ansehen) 
    [2] ein empörender, skandalöser Vorgang (das sowieso)


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

"Schande" ist meiner Meinung nach das falsche Wort. Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass hier die StA Muc die Streßbelastbarkeit des durchschnittlichen Bürgers deutlich überschätzt und überbewertet.


----------



## dvill (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Die StA Muc hätte wenigstens ausdrücken können, dass man die Geschäftsausübung der verdeckt operierenden Drahtzieher als unerwünscht und problematisch betrachte, aber eine vermeintlich unzureichende Rechtsgrundlage leider nicht mehr hergebe.

Die untertänige Bereitstellung eines Persilscheins ist mehr als ärgerlich.


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



dvill schrieb:


> Die untertänige Bereitstellung eines Persilscheins ist mehr als ärgerlich.



Im Ergebnis ja.
Aber allein der Umfang der Einstellungsverfügung deutet darauf hin, dass man es sich nicht wirklich leicht gemacht hat und die Entscheidung gründlich abgewogen hat. Von "untertänig" vermag ich da nichts zu erkennen.

Das ändert freilich nichts daran, dass das Ergebnis unschön ist.


----------



## dvill (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Jedenfalls das kann man festhalten:


> Maßgeblich ist schließlich, dass es die eigene souveräne Entscheidung des jeweiligen Mandanten der Beschuldigten ist, ob eine gerichtliche Geltendmachung erfolgen soll.
> 
> Dass dieser in den meisten Fällen davon Abstand nehmen wird, erscheint allein schon deshalb gut verständlich, weil er zivilprozessual die Beweislast dafür trägt, dass - ungeachtet der mit der Seitengestaltung verbundenen zivilrechtlichen Problematik - ein Vertragsschluss gerade mit der beklagten Person vorliegt, also die beklagte Person die Anmeldung durchgeführt hat. Ein solcher Nachweis der Passivlegitimation wird dem Online-Dienstanbieter kaum je gelingen, da insoweit die IP-Adresse nicht ausreicht, denn es kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass ein Dritter sich unter falscher Identität angemeldet hat. Zudem erbringt die IP-Adresse keinen Anscheinsbeweis dafür, der Inhaber des Internetanschlusses habe die Anmeldung durchgeführt. Eine Nachweisbarkeit wird allenfalls dann gegeben sein, wenn die betreffende Person den Anmeldevorgang einräumt.


Zu gut deutsch:

1) Die Forderungen sind vor Gericht nicht durchsetzbar.

2) Nur die blanke Angst kann Opfer zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung pressen.

3) Wer zurückschreibt, liefert sich selbst an dubiose Zahlungserpresser aus.


----------



## sascha (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Man könnte es auf Deutsch übersetzen: "Wir können die Abzocker leider nicht in den Knast schicken. Aber wer den Burschen auch nur einen Cent zahlt, ist selbst schuld".


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

"Wir* können *die Abzocker leider nicht in den Knast schicken." 

Fragt  sich,  warum man nicht kann. "Nicht können" kann sehr verschiedene 
Ursachen und Gründe haben...

Ein   Kommentar, der es auf den Punkt bringt 
http://www.community.augsburger-all...llen-im-internet-wenn-die-justiz-versagt.html


> ....
> Der Hinweis der Staatsanwaltschaft München I, Opfern sei es „zumutbar“, diesem Druck standzuhalten, ist einfach nur zynisch!
> 
> Stattdessen wird der Freibrief für Katja Günther bei vielen Menschen das Vertrauen in den Rechtstaat erschüttern.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



> Die Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft hat nicht nur dem Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Mehr als das: Sie hat dem  Inkasso-Stalking durch dubiose Firmen und ihre Helfershelfer Tür und Tor geöffnet.


Sie reiht sich damit nahtlos in die Tradition deutscher Sta ( Frankfurt, Mannheim, Fulda) ein, 
die bisher jede Form der Internetabzocke  toleriert (hat). 
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass man hier mit noch mehr  Worten die Untätigkeit und 
Verweigerungshaltung beschönigt und zu  caschieren   versucht.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Noch ein Lichtblick: NJW - Neue Juristische Wochenschrift


> Nun hat auch das AG Marburg den Prozessbevollmächtigten eines Abofallen-Betreibers wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug auf Schadensersatz verurteilt. Ausführlich erklärt der Richter in seinem Urteil, warum ein Portal wie opendownload.de, das unter einem versteckten Hinweis auf ein entgeltliches Abonnement kostenfreie Downloads anbietet, den Interessenten täuscht, um sich einen rechts*widrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen. Der Beklagte zu 2) hätte als Rechtsanwalt und Organ der Rechtspflege erkennen müssen, dass er für den Abofallenbetreiber eine offensichtliche Nichtforderung geltend macht.


Mehr davon.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Abofallen im Internet: Kein Prozess gegen Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

der nächste Persilschein kommt:
Staatsanwaltschaft will Verfahren gegen Ober-Röder Internet-Dienstleister trotz 600 Anzeigen einstellen - Rödermark - Lokalmeldungen - Lokales - op-online.de


> Abzocke im Internet ist nicht automatisch strafbar. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt wird ein groß angelegtes Betrugsverfahren gegen die Premium Content GmbH aus der Carl-Zeiss-Straße „vermutlich einstellen“, erklärte deren Sprecher G. N. auf Anfrage unserer Zeitung.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Staatsanwaltschaft München: Ermittlungen gegen Anwältin Katja Günther eingestellt


> In der weiteren Begründung der Entscheidung zog die Staatsanwaltschaft zwei Verfahren gegen Aboabzocker-Firmen heran, die unlängst eingestellt wurden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt stellte die Ermittlungen wegen Betruges gegen eine dieser Firmen ein, weil ein Landgericht keine betrügerische Seitengestaltung feststellen konnte. Damit sei der Vorwurf der Beihilfe zum Betrug gegen Günther nicht haltbar. *Die Internetseiten zweier weiterer Firmen, die Polyphem Media und Onlinequiz GmbH, würden "bei zumutbarer Aufmerksamkeit ein hinreichend wahrnehmbarer Kostenhinweis" zeigen.* Dadurch sei auch der Vorwurf auf Täuschung über die Kostenpflichtigkeit nicht haltbar. Weiterhin könne Günther nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass sie Forderungen geltend macht, deren Unbegründetheit von vornherein feststeht. Kosten bei unsicherer Rechtslage einzufordern sei kein Betrug, so die Staatsanwaltschaft.


Von Landingpages per Googeleadsensewerbung haben die Strafverfolger wohl noch nie was gehört:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Möchte wetten, dass sie selber voll drauf reinfallen würden.


----------



## A John (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Etwas ausführlicher:
zu RECHT gewiesen  Blog Archiv  Katja Günther: Staatsanwaltschaft würgt Ermittlungsverfahren ab


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Ein hervorragender Kommentar von antiscammer dem ich voll und ganz zustimme 

Zum Münchner Freispruch einer Abzockanwältin durch die Staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## dvill (11 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

http://www.internet-law.de/2010/03/munchener-staatsanwaltschaft-druckt.html


> Die Geltendmachung von Forderungen, von denen man, gerade als Jurist, wegen Kenntnis vom zugrundeliegenden Geschäftsmodell wissen muss, dass sie nicht bestehen, ist Betrug.
> 
> In vielen anderen Fällen, in denen die Rechtslage oftmals wesentlich unsicherer ist, sind die Staatsanwaltschaften häufig weniger zimperlich eine Anklage zu erheben.


----------



## Eniac (12 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was diese Robenträger treiben, ist ein gefährliches Spiel: Sie untergraben das Vertrauen in den Staat. Eine derartige Erosion des Vertrauens kann schlimme Folgen haben - dann wird es wieder keiner gewesen sein wollen.



Gibt es denn da überhaupt noch etwas zu untergraben? 
Wie heisst es doch so treffend auf bei Bikern beliebten Patches: 
"Ich glaube eher an die Unschuld einer Hure, als an die Gerechtigkeit der Deutschen Justiz".

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, urteilt sichs ganz ungeniert.


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Recht und Gerechtigkeit haben  nichts miteinander gemein.  
Recht und Gerechtigkeit


> Auf den ersten Blick gehören und Recht und Gerechtigkeit untrennbar zusammen, so dass von der Rechtswissenschaft auch ein wichtiger Beitrag zur inhaltlichen Bestimmung von Gerechtigkeit erwartet werden darf.
> 
> Dieser Annahme steht aber der gewichtige Einwand entgegen, den Hans Kelsen in seinen großen Schriften „Was ist Gerechtigkeit?“ und „Die Illusion der Gerechtigkeit“ formuliert hat. Demnach ist es nicht möglich, wissenschaftlich fundierte Aussagen zur Gerechtigkeit zu tätigen. *Die Gerechtigkeit ist damit auch kein möglicher Gegenstand der Rechtswissenschaft. *


Dieser "Erkenntnis" folgen Juristen konsequent. Gerechtes Urteilen und Handeln  sind daher bloße Zufälligkeiten.


----------



## bernhard (12 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Die Rechtslage ist eigentlich völlig ausreichend: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...d-de-taeuscht-internet-nutzer.html#post308722

Man fürchtet sich in Einzelfällen scheinbar vor gewieften Verteidigern.

Zum Volltext des Marburger Urteils: NJW - Neue Juristische Wochenschrift

und dann den orangenen Knopf drücken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Eniac schrieb:


> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, urteilt sichs ganz ungeniert.
> Eniac


Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, wird aufs Gesetzbuch uriniert?
Die Juristen, die noch für das allgemeine Volk dachten, wälzen sich im Grabe, die neojuristischen Marionetten tanzen mit den Huren organisierter Kriminalität? Ist das noch eine angstmachende Vision?



bernhard schrieb:


> Man fürchtet sich in Einzelfällen scheinbar vor gewieften Verteidigern.


Ich glaube, ich will über die Genese dieses unglückseligen Pamphlets gar nicht so genau Bescheid wissen... München halt? Der Unterschied zwischen den Münchnern und den Frankfurtern oder Fuldaern könnte sein: Frankfurt und Fulda haben keine Ahnung, um was es geht und ermitteln deshalb nicht, München weiß genau, was abgeht - und ermittelt *deshalb* nicht. Da schüttelt's mich...


----------



## dvill (15 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Ich stoße gerade auf ein Mysterium.

Die Mahndrohanwältin stellt den Mahnungsempfängern bei einer Grundforderung von ca. 60 Euro mit der 1,3-fachen Geschäftsgebühr 32,50 Euro in Rechnung.

Wenn ein Mahnungsempfänger zur Zahlung gepresst werden kann, erhält die Mahndrohanwältin 32,50 Euro von ihm (ggf. über den Auftraggeber).

Wer zahlt die 32,50 Euro, wenn die Forderung uneinbringlich ist? Nach den Statistiken der Verbraucherzentralen zahlen vielleicht noch 10% der Mahnungsempfänger.

Anwälte arbeiten i.a. nicht auf Erfolgsbasis (wie Komplizen):

http://www.rak-muenchen.de/497.html


> Art. 1 - Änderung der Bundesrechtsanwaltsordnung
> 
> 1. In § 49 b Abs. 2 BRAO bleibt es bei dem grundsätzlichen Verbot der Vereinbarung, eine Vergütung oder ihre Höhe vom Ausgang der Sache oder vom Erfolg der anwaltlichen Tätigkeit abhängig zu machen oder dem Rechtsanwalt einen Teil des erstrittenen Betrages als Honorar zukommen zu lassen.
> 
> Abweichungen hierzu, also die Vereinbarung eines Erfolgshonorars, sind zulässig, soweit Ausnahmen durch das Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz zugelassen werden.


BMJ | Erfolgshonorare


> Zum Schutz der Rechtsuchenden und der Unabhängigkeit der Anwälte wird an dem Verbot von Erfolgshonoraren grundsätzlich festgehalten. Es soll jedoch gestattet werden, für den Einzelfall ein Erfolgshonorar zu vereinbaren.


Masseninkasso behandelt keine Einzelfälle.

Wie sieht nun die Rechnung für die Auftraggeber aus? Bei 10 Mahndrohkunden müssen sie 9x32,50 Euro an die Anwältin zahlen, um selbst einmal rund 100 Euro einzunehmen?

Wo ist da das Geschäft? Ich verstehe das nicht. Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Das hat man die Frau G in München sicher auch gefragt. Uuuups, dachte G und ihre Kunden, da müssen wir uns aber schnell etwas einfallen lassen. Man hat dann eben schlau umstrukturiert. Du darfst annehmen, dass Geld genug vorhanden war, solche kleinen juristischen Problemchen zu lösen und dass auch Geld genug übrig war, um auf jede staatsanwaltschaftliche Konstruktion vorbereitet zu sein. So wie dieses Machwerk der Staatsanwaltschaft ausgefallen ist, darfst Du sicher annehmen, dass da einige Dinge längst im Hintergrund geklärt waren. Man musste nur noch etwas verfassen, was den Schein wahrt.
Ich habe keine Beweise, aber für mich riecht das einfach alles sehr nach "bayrischer Art". Die kleinen Betrüger hängt man, mit den großen Betrügern klärt man so 'was bei einem netten Gedankenaustausch im Bayrischen Hof.
Man sollte sich mal schlau machen, welche ganz großen Juristen wir in München so haben, da kommt man dann schnell darauf, wer da für wen was wie gesagt hat - und wie sehr man offenbar fürchten musste, dem nichts entgegen setzen zu können.


----------



## dvill (15 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die kleinen Betrüger hängt man, mit den großen Betrügern klärt man so 'was bei einem netten Gedankenaustausch im Bayrischen Hof.


Nur, genau so geht das nicht.

Wir haben ein Grundgesetz und die Berufsordnung für Anwälte, die ihnen als Organe der Rechtspflege viele Sonderrechte zuweisen.

Die Mahndrohungen von Anwälten wirken auf Einschüchterungsfallenopfer deshalb so ängstigend, weil die Gebühren so drastisch ansteigen.

Das darf nicht als staatsanwaltlich gefördertes Kettenrasseln durchgehen, schon lange nicht, wenn es als "bayrisches Brauchtum" schlicht ungesetzlich wäre.


----------



## KatzenHai (15 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Das Verbot der Gebührenunterschreitung (§ 49b Abs. 1 BRAO) gilt nur berufsrechtlich für Rechtsanwälte - nicht aber für Inkasso-GmbHs.


----------



## dvill (15 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Dann passt ja alles. Die Mahndrohungen stammen von der Anwältin als Organ der Rechtspflege, jedenfalls bis vor kurzer Zeit.

Bitte sehr: http://images.google.de/images?hl=d...er mahnung&aql=&oq=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Neue OZ online: Endlich: Klatsche für Osnabrücker Internet-Abzocker


> Dem Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank müsste als Organ der Rechtspflege klar sein, dass es sich um versuchten Betrug handele. Deshalb mache er sich der Beihilfe schuldig, wenn er das Inkasso betreibe.


Seltsam: 

Ist nicht gerade von der Sta Muc *entschieden* worden, das Inkassostalking  kein Betrug ist? :gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Das Urteil eines Richters vom AG Marburg. Osnabrück oder Düsseldorf würde sich da schon besser anhören. Wirklich interessant wird es mMn erst, wenn die Revision im dortigen Fall abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

[ir]
Wird sich sicher besser machen, wenn die Zivilgerichte sich der Rechtsauffassung der Stas anschließen  und  damit für Rechtssicherheit sorgen.
Ist seitens  der Nutzlosbranche von großer Bedeutung  für die Planbarkeit neuer Inkassostalkingprojekte
 [/ir]


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



> *Alle „billig und gerecht Denkenden“* würden von einer Täuschung ausgehen, wenn ein Kunde mit dem Kauf eines Produktes ein weiteres, viel kostspieligeres Produkt erwerben müsse. „Ansonsten könnte jeder beim Kauf eines Pfundes Kaffee auf der Rückseite der Verpackung verpflichtet werden, noch einen Pkw zum Kaufpreis von über 10 000 Euro abzunehmen“, heißt es in dem Urteil.



Das sollte man auf eine Postkarte kleben und der Staatsanwaltschaft München schicken.

Das Urteil wurde in der NJW als "Urteil der Woche" veröffentlicht und gute Augen erkennen, dass ein Münchner dort auftaucht.
http://rsw.beck.de/rsw/upload/NJW/KW_10-2010.pdf
(aber das weiß man ja sowieso)

Wollte man süffisant sein, könnte man sagen "Es wird auch in München Zeit, dass beim Staatsanwalt die Wecker klingeln"...


----------



## dvill (17 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Es würde auch schon helfen, wenn sich die Amigos bei der RAK München bewusst wären, dass das Berufsrecht für Organe der Rechtspflege einige Privilegien einräumt, dabei aber auch höhere Ansprüche an zulässige Handlungsweisen stellt.

Die Mahndrohanwältin fordert bei angenommen 1.000.000 Mahndrohschreiben in den letzten Jahren Geschäftsgebühren in Höhe von 32.500.000 Euro von den Reingefallenen. Die StA München spricht von 1000 Schreiben pro Tag. Das macht dann bei 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit einen Stundenlohn von rund 4000 Euro. Das schaffen nicht einmal Edelhuren.

Welcher Anwalt verdient so viel? Wer zahlt das, wenn die Forderung uneinbringlich ist?

Das stinkt zum Himmel. Und die RAK München schaut zu.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Noch so ein Anwalt mit einem vermutlich höheren Stundenlohn als bei einer Edelhure:

Weitere Einzelheiten zum Abo-Fallen-Urteil - teltarif.de News


> Kleines Detail am Rande: Auch die falsche Altersangabe des Internet-Nutzers, der hier als Kläger auftrat und sich bei der Anmeldung auf opendownload.de als volljährig ausgegeben hatte, ändere nichts daran, dass die Beklagten durch die Anwaltskosten zu Abwehr ihrer Forderung beim Kläger einen Schaden verursacht hätten, der zu erstatten sei. Dass das Vertragsopfer zufällig ein Minderjähriger gewesen wäre, ändere nichts an der verwerflichen Handlung der Beklagten.


----------



## bernhard (17 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Mahndrohanwältin fordert bei angenommen 1.000.000 Mahndrohschreiben in den letzten Jahren Geschäftsgebühren in Höhe von 32.500.000 Euro von den Reingefallenen.


Da hätte der Deutsche Bank-Chef besser mal bei Einschüchterungsfallen angeheuert, bei den paar Kröten ...

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/Deutsche-Bank-Commerzbank-Josef-Ackermann;art271,3058773


----------



## dvill (18 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg zeigt, was möglich ist: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=245406#post245406


> Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg (Geschäfts-Nr. 6802 Js 11/09 [7450 Js 226/09]) gegen die Beschuldigten Rechtsanwalt Sv* Sc* und Sa* A* Sc* wegen des Verdachts des Betruges im Zusammenhang mit den unter der Firma Belleros Premium Media Limited über die Webseite w*w.99downloads.de angebotenen Internet-Dienstleistungen sind im Wege der Beschlagnahme zum Zweck der Rückgewinnungshilfe für die Geschädigten die nachstehend genannten Vermögenswerte gesichert worden:


Da ist jedenfalls erst einmal Schluss mit Inkassostalking durch Organe der Rechtspflege. Im Norden gibt es aber auch weniger Amigos.


----------



## dvill (19 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Jetzt auch bei Heise das Marburger Urteil zu einem Organ der Rechtspflege mit Stundenverdiensten in der Größenordnung von Edelhuren:

heise online - Abwehr von Abofallen-Forderungen muss erstattet werden


> Auch zum von der Verteidigung vorgebrachten angeblichen Mehrwert, den die Software-Beschreibungen auf opendownload.de bringen sollen und der den Abopreis rechtfertigen soll, nannte der Richter einen plastischen Vergleich: "Die kurze Produktbeschreibung kostenloser Software und eine redaktionelle Bewertung, die weit überwiegend positiv ist, kann nicht als adäquate Gegenleistung für den Abonnementpreis angesehen werden. So ist es vergleichsweise auch kein Mehrwert, wenn ein Autoverkäufer einem Kunden erzählt, er könne mit einem Pkw auch auf Straßen fahren.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Nach dem Freifahrtschein durch die Münchener Amigos wird wieder richtig Gas gegeben (siehe Bild, die häufigsten Suchworte schwimmen bei Google ganz oben).

Natürlich kann das Organ der Rechtspflege mit dem Stundenverdienst in der Größenordnung von Edelhuren immer noch ahnungslos davon ausgehen, nichts über den wirklichen Bestand von wirksamen Vertragsverhältnisse zu wissen.

Gibt es auch nur *einen echten Kunden,* der wissentlich dort ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen ist?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



dvill schrieb:


> Nach dem Freifahrtschein durch die Münchener Amigos wird wieder richtig Gas gegeben (siehe Bild, die häufigsten Suchworte schwimmen bei Google ganz oben).



Es scheint auch ein seltsames Kartell des Schweigens in den Medien zu dem Freifahrtschein 
dritter Klasse zu geben.
Gäbe  es nicht den Bericht in der Augsburger Allgemeinen und hier bei CB, den einige wenige Webseiten 
weitergetragen habe, gäbe es bis heute keinerlei Information über die Nachsicht  der Ermittler.  

Wo sind heise,  spon usw, die sich doch immer rühmen, ganz nah am Verbraucher zu sein
 und über brennende Probleme  zu informieren? 

Hat man Angst, sich in die Nesseln zu setzen? Wenn ja,  in welche?


----------



## dvill (21 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wo sind heise,  spon usw, die sich doch immer rühmen, ganz nah am Verbraucher zu sein  und über brennende Probleme  zu informieren?


Die eher schwächeren Mitbürger haben keine Lobby. Abgezogen mit der mafiös organisierten Zahlungserpresserei werden Jugendliche und rechtsunkundige Bürger.

Die lesen vermutlich weder Spiegel noch c't.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



dvill schrieb:


> Die eher schwächeren Mitbürger haben keine Lobby. Abgezogen mit der mafiös organisierten Zahlungserpresserei werden Jugendliche und rechtsunkundige Bürger.


Und was ist mit den Verbraucherzentralen?  Auch dort das Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Verbraucherzentralen?  Auch dort das Schweigen im Walde.



Die machen ihr Geld mit der Einzelberatung!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

frag mal Georg Schramm, warum die VZ in DE so kastriert sind...


----------



## dvill (22 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Richter kritisieren Urteil im Sinne von Abofallen-Betreiber - Golem.de


> Das Amtsgericht Bonn fällte ein Urteil (103 C 422/09) gegen einen Hamburger Anwalt, der ebenfalls umstrittene Forderungen für Onlinefirmen eintreibt. Es sei "davon auszugehen, dass er im Zeitpunkt der Versendung des Mahnschreibens an den Kläger bereits wusste, dass die geltend gemachte Forderung nicht besteht. Hat ein Rechtsanwalt aber Kenntnis von der Unbegründetheit einer Forderung und macht er diese Forderung gleichwohl geltend, stellt dies ein sittenwidriges Handeln dar", heißt es in der Urteilsbegründung. Eine Berufung gegen dieses Urteil wurde nicht zugelassen.


----------



## dvill (25 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

http://www.rak-muenchen.de/722.html


> Informationspflichten nach § 5 TMG
> 
> Die Pflichtangaben, die bisher in § 6 TDG geregelt waren, sind seit dem 01.03.2007 in § 5 TMG zu finden. Danach müssen Rechtsanwälte, die eine Home-page unterhalten, folgende Informationen leicht erkennbar, unmittelbar erreichbar und ständig verfügbar halten (z.B. unter „Kontakt“ oder „Impressum“):
> 
> ...


Betr.: http://www.kglaw.de/index.html

Wer findet die Mailadresse?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.rak-muenchen.de/722.html
> 
> 
> 
> > Anschrift, unter der sie zugelas-sen sind (*Kanzleianschrift*)


Heftiger noch: ist die Benennung der Anschrift beim Bürodienstleister "REGUS" zulessig, wenn es sich dabei nicht um die Kanzleianschrift handelt? Warum wird geduldet, dass als Schutz vor "irgendwas" die Kanzleianschrift geheim gehalten werden darf? Ist es ausreichend, dass die Briefpost zugestellt wird, Publikumsverkehr aber ausgeschlossen ist?


----------



## dvill (25 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Nachdem die Mahndroherpresserin 1000 Drohschreiben am Tag raushaut und von 1000 "Kunden" vermutlich 1000 nicht Kunden sein wollten, könnten bei pflichtgemäßer Angabe einer persönlichen Mailadresse natürlich auch leicht 1000 Mails am Tag eingehen von Personen, die solche Post lieber nicht wollen.

Die 1,3-fache Geschäftsgebühr schließt vermutlich die komplette Fallbearbeitung ein, eigentlich ...


----------



## dvill (25 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Heftiger noch: ist die Benennung der Anschrift beim Bürodienstleister "REGUS" zulessig, wenn es sich dabei nicht um die Kanzleianschrift handelt? Warum wird geduldet, dass als Schutz vor "irgendwas" die Kanzleianschrift geheim gehalten werden darf? Ist es ausreichend, dass die Briefpost zugestellt wird, Publikumsverkehr aber ausgeschlossen ist?


Bei den Amigos ganz normal. Die Mafiosi in Palermo geben auch keine Straßenanschrift an.


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



dvill schrieb:


> Richter kritisieren Urteil im Sinne von Abofallen-Betreiber - Golem.de





> Das Amtsgericht Marburg hat sich von der Entscheidung des Landgerichts Frankfurt, ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen einen "Abofallen-Betreiber" einzustellen, distanziert und diese als falsch bezeichnet. "Das Gericht folgt hier ausdrücklich nicht der Großen Strafkammer des LG Frankfurt", heißt es in der Urteilsbegründung, die jetzt veröffentlicht wurde.


Zivilrichter blicken offensichtlich besser durch als Strafrechtler...


----------



## A John (25 März 2010)

*Drittes Zivilgericht wertet Katjas Vorgehen als Betrug*

http://www.justiz.bayern.de/gericht/lg/m1/presse/archiv/2010/02512/index.php
Telepolis knews: "Mahnanwältin" darf das Konto gekündigt werden


----------



## dvill (25 März 2010)

*AW: Drittes Zivilgericht wertet Katjas Vorgehen als Betrug*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Mahndrohanwältin fordert bei angenommen 1.000.000 Mahndrohschreiben in den letzten Jahren Geschäftsgebühren in Höhe von 32.500.000 Euro von den Reingefallenen. Die StA München spricht von 1000 Schreiben pro Tag. Das macht dann bei 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit einen Stundenlohn von rund 4000 Euro. Das schaffen nicht einmal Edelhuren.
> 
> Welcher Anwalt verdient so viel? Wer zahlt das, wenn die Forderung uneinbringlich ist?
> 
> Das stinkt zum Himmel. Und die RAK München schaut zu.





A John schrieb:


> http://www.justiz.bayern.de/gericht/lg/m1/presse/archiv/2010/02512/index.php





> Die Klägerin habe im Verhältnis zu dem von ihr vertretenen Internetportal von Anfang an nicht die Absicht gehabt, in den Einzelmandaten betreffend einzelne nichtzahlende „Kunden“ ihre gesetzlichen Gebühren geltend zu machen. Wenn sie aber in den Mahnschreiben jeweils ihren gesetzlichen Gebührenanspruch in voller Höhe geltend gemacht habe, ohne die Pauschalabgeltungsvereinbarung mit dem Internetportal offenzulegen, habe die Klägerin jeden einzelnen angeblichen Schuldner getäuscht. Mit der Zahlung der in Anspruch genommenen „Kunden“ sei der Klägerin ein Vermögensvorteil zugeflossen, auf den weder sie noch ihre Mandantin einen Anspruch in dieser Höhe gehabt hätten. Dies erfüllt zumindest den objektiven Tatbestand des Betruges, was die Beklagte zur Kündigung der Geschäftsbeziehung berechtigt habe.


Der subjektive Tatbestand ist mehr als erfüllt.


----------



## dvill (26 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Beck Aktuell


> LG München I: Kontenkündigung gegenüber betrügerisch vorgehender Mahnanwältin bestätigt
> 
> zu LG München, Urteil vom 12.05.2009 - 28 O 398/09
> 
> Eine Bank darf ein Konto kündigen, wenn die Geltendmachung der darauf eingehenden Gebühren den objektiven Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt.


----------



## dvill (27 März 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ist die Benennung der Anschrift beim Bürodienstleister "REGUS" zulessig


Eher nein: BRAO - Einzelnorm


> § 27 Kanzlei
> 
> (1) Der Rechtsanwalt muss im Bezirk der Rechtsanwaltskammer, deren Mitglied er ist, eine Kanzlei einrichten und unterhalten.


----------



## Teleton (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Persilschein  für  Katja Günther*

Die sollten sich erstmal ihre eigene Mitgliederliste vornehmen, da finden sich auch bekannte Namen
Mitgliederverzeichnis BDIU e.V. Berlin


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2011)

http://abmahnung-blog.de/andere-rechtsgebiete/katja-gunther-wieder-aktiv-–-aber-anders


> Frau *Katja Günther* erlangte eine zweifelhafte Berühmtheit durch das Eintreiben von Forderungen dubioser und betrügerischer Internetfirmen mittels Massenmahnungen. Sie wurde 2009 zu Schadensersatz wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug verurteilt.
> Nunmehr versucht Frau *Katja Günther* über ein Unternehmen, Einträge und Berichte auf Internetseiten entfernen zu lassen. Entsprechende Webseitenbetreiber werden angeschrieben und um Löschung des Namens oder zumindest Kürzung des Namens gebeten.
> Wir werden beobachten, welchen Erfolg diese Aktion hat.


mal sehen wann sie  hier aufkreuzt...


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2011)

Da kann sie sich doch bei "Neue Robinsonliste" anstellen lassen


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juli 2011)

Nu gibbet auch widder ein Bild von ihr..
http://www.strafverteidigerin-muenchen.de/


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Februar 2012)

Die Frau trägt auf Focus online dick auf: http://infoseiten.focus.de/strafverteidiger-muenchen.html


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2012)

> Unser Motto: Vertrauen durch Kompetenz und Erfahrung.


 
Klar. Fragt sich, in welchem Bereich...


----------



## christianmicha (24 Februar 2012)

Wahre Größe setzt sich eben durch! Und wie viel Gift und Galle ist gegen die arme Frau verspritzt worden.
Ein ganzer Berufsstand kann seine Queen feiern, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe doch stark daß Dein Posting ironisch gemeint war ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2012)

christianmicha? Der dürfte das durchaus richtig gemeint haben...


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2012)

hmmmmm


----------



## christianmicha (24 Februar 2012)

"Ich hoffe doch stark daß Dein Posting ironisch gemeint war ..." (Hippo)

Nein!
Hochachtung und Bewunderung für diese nachahmenswerte Juristenkarriere sind echt.


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2012)

Nachahmenswert?
Mit Verlaub - ich glaub´ Du hast den Schuß nicht gehört ...


----------



## christianmicha (24 Februar 2012)

?


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2012)

Irgendwie ist den geneigten Lesern hier unklar, ob du "christianmicha" es in der Tat ernst meinst, wenn du die umstrittene Rechtsanwältin bejubelst oder ob du es ironisch meinst.​​In diesem Forum hier ist jedenfalls kein Platz für abstrakte Huldigungen ggü. dieser Person, deren Position als Mahnanwältin für gemeine Abofallensteller unumstritten ist. Sicher, zwischenzeitlich tummelt sie sich anderweitig - diese gegenwärtige Tatsache macht aber das passierte Unrecht nicht gut.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2012)

Diese Frau ist (zumindest in ihrer Zeit im Auftrag des Frankfurter Abofallenkreisels...) einfach nur kackfrech und dreist aufgetreten, sie hat sich den Umstand zunutze gemacht, dass es in Deutschland keine vernünftigen Bestimmungen für den Forderungseinzug gibt, und dass die Strafverfolgungsbehörden mit beiden Augen wegschauen. Darüber hinaus ist ihr die fehlende Rechtskenntnis der Betroffenen zuhilfegekommen, die sie ebenfalls schamlos ausgenutzt hat.

Was daran "Größe" sein soll, erschließt sich uns hier nicht. Es ist auch nicht ein besonderes Verdienst, rechtzeitig aus taktischen Gründen den Absprung aus dem Abofalleninkasso getätigt zu haben.

Diese Frau ist in ihrer ganzen dreisten Schamlosigkeit, die sie vorgelegt hat, eine Schlammpfütze für das Image ihres gesamten Berufsstandes, und eben dieser Berufsstand sollte sich auch endlich einmal die Frage stellen, wie das möglich ist, dass solche Mitglieder in Deutschland (aber auch nur in Deutschland) nicht entfernbar sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2012)

christianmicha hat in früheren Beiträgen gezeigt, dass er verstanden hat, wie die deutschen Strafverfolger mit solchen Anwälten umgehen (siehe hier). In einer anderen Diskussion war sein Standpunkt nicht so ganz klar. Die "Leistung" von Frau G. und anderen, wenn man - ohne jede moralische Bewertung - das Leistungskriterium "Geld machen" heranzieht, ist tatsächlich beachtlich und ich hätte gerne auch so viel Geld, insofern wäre das "nachahmenswert". Nicht für mich, nicht für andere - aber vielleiocht für "Rechtsanwälte", da es sich hierbei ja offenbar um einen Berufsstand handelt, bei dem es zum Berufs"ethos" gehört, sich nicht mit Kinkerlitzchen wie "moralischen Skrupeln" zu beschäftigen. Berufsethos und "Ethos" i.a. sind dann wertfrei zu verstehen. Schau Dir den Anwalt von S.B. in Italien an, jenen D.M., dem im Zweifelsfall die Zugluft entscheidende belastende Dokumente aus dem Hotelfenster geweht hat. Bis K.G. einmal diese "Qualität" erreicht hat, hat sie noch einen weiten Weg vor sich. Einen Weg, den ernsthaft nachahmenswert zu finden sich für jeden Menschen mit Moral in größeren als homöopathischen Dosen verbietet - es sei denn, es geschieht "berufsethisch". Als Gesamtergebnis halte ich fest, dass ich christianmichas Ausführungen von der "nachahmenswerten Karriere" der K.G. hässlich finde, es sei denn, christianmicha ist Jurastudent.
Dieser bEITRAG ENTHÄLT iRONIE:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2012)

Ohne Ironie: Für Rechtsanwälte und Juristen gehört es (so mein Eindruck als Außénmstehender) offenbar zum Berufsethos, Ansätze moralischer Fragen in juristischen Sachverhalten in etwa so zu behandeln wie ein Chirurg die in der normalen Umgebung enthaltene bakterielle "Belastung": Viel Desinfektionsmittel und antiseptische Handschuhe. Und da Juristen das Gros der politischen Elite bilden, braucht man sich ja wohl über die ein oder andere "Fehlentwicklung" unseres politischen Systems nicht mehr groß zu wundern.


----------



## christianmicha (25 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...​In diesem Forum hier ist jedenfalls kein Platz für abstrakte Huldigungen ggü. dieser Person,...


 
Richtig! 
Jedenfalls ist die Huldigung einzelner Personen unanständig, sofern gleichzeitig die Erwähnung anderer juristischer Lichtgestalten wie Olaf, Bernhard, Frank, Michael usw. unterbleibt. Auch sie haben nichts gravierend Unrechtes getan.
Man sollte sie zu Gastvorlesungen an juristischen Fakultäten zum Thema „Wie werde ich ein (erfolg)reicher Anwalt?“ einladen.
Oder Ehrenmitgliedschaften in Rechtsanwaltskammern anbieten…


----------



## sascha (25 Februar 2012)

DFTT


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2012)

Sag mal - ist grad Vollmond?
Oder geht der Vorweihnachtliche Adventskoller jetzt schon los?


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2012)




----------



## Zippo (15 Oktober 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> *AW: Persilschein für Katja Günther*
> 
> http://www.internet-law.de/2010/03/munchener-staatsanwaltschaft-druckt.html


 

Es ist ja auch einfacher den Kleinen Mann zu hängen, als sich gegen gewiefte Anwälte durch zu setzen!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 November 2012)

> Das Sat.1-Magazin "Akte" durfte das Foto einer ehemaligen Inkasso-Anwältin zeigen, die Forderungen aus sogenannten Abofallen-Ageboten im Internet durchsetzte. Ulrich Meyer sprach von einem "kleinen Sieg für die Pressefreiheit".


http://www.dwdl.de/nachrichten/38472/bilderstreit_sat1magazin_akte_siegt_vor_gericht/


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 November 2012)

> Vor knapp zweieinhalb Jahren zeigt das Sat.1-Magazin "Akte" das unverpixelte Foto einer ehemaligen Inkasso-Anwältin, die Forderungen in Millionenhöhe aus sogenannten Abofallen-Angeboten im Internet durchsetzte. Zu Recht, wie nun das Berliner Kammergericht entschied. Die Anwältin war nach Ausstrahlung des Berichts gegen Sat.1 und die Produktionsfirma Meta Productions vorgegangen, wogegen sich beide Unternehmen nun mit Erfolg wehrten.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2012)

Besinnliches, passend zum Fest: http://forum.golem.de/read.php?43675,3205807,3206352


----------



## katzenjens (21 Dezember 2012)

Wen wunderts. In der dunklen Seite kennt sie sich halt aus.


----------

